# Do you know what a fried cheese curd is?



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 15, 2005)

So - living "out east" has taught me that very few people know what a "fried cheese curd" or a "cheese ball" is.  I find this fact very, very sad as cheese balls happen to be like my FAVORITE food of all time.

Just wondering how many of you have experienced the pure delight that is a cheddar cheese ball that has been battered and fried?


----------



## Lasher Dragon (Apr 15, 2005)

Ahhh yes they are one of my wife's fav foods as well. I like them alot myself, but not to the extent she does. Of course, I live in Iowa, so anything deep-fried WILL be found here LOL


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 15, 2005)

I previously lived in the midwest, and this is not a phenomenon I am familiar with.  I mean, I've ordered fried mozzarella sticks at Italian restaurants, but this must be something different...


----------



## Henry (Apr 15, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I mean, I've ordered fried mozzarella sticks at Italian restaurants, but this must be something different...




Sounds like the same principle, but with cheddar instead of mozzarella, unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## Lasher Dragon (Apr 15, 2005)

I suppose you could look at it that way, but IMO they are much, much better than mozz sticks.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 15, 2005)

Lasher Dragon said:
			
		

> I suppose you could look at it that way, but IMO they are much, much better than mozz sticks.



 Amen to that!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 15, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Just wondering how many of you have experienced the pure delight that is a cheddar cheese ball that has been battered and fried?




Nope, never had that experience. But it does sound like something I'd like, since I happen to believe that Chedder needs it's own food group.


----------



## Torm (Apr 15, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Just wondering how many of you have experienced the pure delight that is a cheddar cheese ball that has been battered and fried?



Darn right! There's a place in Greenfield, Missouri called Red's and another called Dairy Isle, both of which carry the wonderful little heart cloggers that you refer to. We get some any time we go to visit my dad, and my wife, who is native to South Carolina and had never had them before I took her up there, brings them up every few weeks or so, wishing we could have some. The closest thing around here is jalapeno poppers. But of course, those have jalapeno in them. :\


----------



## Lasher Dragon (Apr 15, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Darn right! There's a place in Greenfield, Missouri called Red's and another called Dairy Isle, both of which carry the wonderful little heart cloggers that you refer to. We get some any time we go to visit my dad, and my wife, who is native to South Carolina and had never had them before I took her up there, brings them up every few weeks or so, wishing we could have some. The closest thing around here is jalapeno poppers. But of course, those have jalapeno in them. :\




I don't know what it is: I like jalapenos, I like cheese balls, but I really don't like jalapeno poppers w/cheddar. Much prefer the cream cheese ones.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh... I'm SO HUNGRY!

I've been craving cheese balls all day... going to try to make them tonight.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Lasher Dragon (Apr 15, 2005)

Well good luck then.   

Can you purchase cheese curds where you live? After that, pick a decent breading mix and you should be good to go. One warning - they take very little time to fry; fry 'em too long and you'll have a bunch of empty breading balls LOL


----------



## Jaws (Apr 15, 2005)

Lasher Dragon said:
			
		

> I don't know what it is: I like jalapenos, I like cheese balls, but I really don't like jalapeno poppers w/cheddar. Much prefer the cream cheese ones.



Same here.


Peace and smiles 

j. (Wishing that people in California were called Cheeseheads instead)


----------



## Mercule (Apr 15, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Sounds like the same principle, but with cheddar instead of mozzarella, unless I'm mistaken.




Yup.  About the size of popcorn shrimp.  Breaded, and without the herbs.

MMM....


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Apr 15, 2005)

I think I know what you are talking about.  
Aren't they the cheese balls where the good ones squeak when you bite into them?  Or am I thinking of something else.  Maybe before they are fried?

Anyhow, yum!

R E


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 15, 2005)

Lasher Dragon said:
			
		

> Well good luck then.
> 
> Can you purchase cheese curds where you live? After that, pick a decent breading mix and you should be good to go. One warning - they take very little time to fry; fry 'em too long and you'll have a bunch of empty breading balls LOL



 I found this today - can't wait to try it out:



			
				Some Random Website said:
			
		

> Fried Cheese
> 
> Vegetable oil
> 1 c. Bisquick baking mix
> ...


----------



## Lasher Dragon (Apr 15, 2005)

MMMmm now I am getting hungry LOL. Speaking of localised foods, it's mushroom season here. I can't wait. Anyone else had good, fried Morel mushrooms?


----------



## Tewligan (Apr 16, 2005)

Raging Epistaxis said:
			
		

> I think I know what you are talking about.
> Aren't they the cheese balls where the good ones squeak when you bite into them?  Or am I thinking of something else.  Maybe before they are fried?
> 
> Anyhow, yum!
> ...



I'm pretty sure you're thinking of mice.


----------



## trancejeremy (Apr 16, 2005)

I bet these go great with Wholphin...


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Apr 16, 2005)

Mice? Nah they scream when you bite them. And bite back!  

Yeah, ok.   I guess I kinda asked for that.  Background:  when my oldest brother was getting his masters degree at UW-LaCrosse he found somewhere to get chunks of cheese that ranged from marble-sized to 2-3 inches.

IIRC, they were some by-product of the manufacture of cheese.  Thing is, when you bit into them, they made this faint squeaking noise due to the firmness/internal structure of the cheese.  They were quite tasty, and odd to eat.

The more I think about it, I am pretty sure they were called cheese curds, but not fried.  Perhaps they were a specific kind of cheese.  Oh Well.

R E


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh, yes, fried cheese curds...  One of the staples of the Minnesota State Fair when I was growing up, along side Turkey Drumsticks, Fresh Lemonade, Honey Ice Cream, Walleye on a Stick and Milk That You Just Watched Come Out of a Cow.

Yum.

Really...  The only way you could make them better would be to wrap them in bacon and dip them in melted butter.     

I moved down toward Chicago about 7 years ago, and it's really hard to find them around here.  Everybody down here makes mozzerella sticks instead.


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 16, 2005)

Raging Epistaxis said:
			
		

> Yeah, ok.   I guess I kinda asked for that.  Background:  when my oldest brother was getting his masters degree at UW-LaCrosse he found somewhere to get chunks of cheese that ranged from marble-sized to 2-3 inches.
> 
> IIRC, they were some by-product of the manufacture of cheese.  Thing is, when you bit into them, they made this faint squeaking noise due to the firmness/internal structure of the cheese.  They were quite tasty, and odd to eat.
> 
> The more I think about it, I am pretty sure they were called cheese curds, but not fried.  Perhaps they were a specific kind of cheese.  Oh Well.




Yep...  Those are cheese curds.  They look like little bite-sized chunks of cheese, and range in color from pale yellow to deep orange.  Curds are essentially 'raw' cheese.  It's the curds that get pressed into a mold and are allowed to 'ripen' into cheese.

Cheese curds will squeak when bitten into.  The fresher they are, the better they squeak.

Remember Miss Muffet and her curds and whey?  Think of cottage cheese.  The chunks in the cottage cheese are curds, and the runny stuff is whey.


----------



## thalmin (Apr 16, 2005)

Fried Cheese Curds. Food of the gods!   
First introduced to them when I worked at a scout camp in central Wisconsin. I get them whenever I go back up north. We called them Cheese Curds, Cheese Nuggets, Nuggies, and Squeakers. Yes, the best did squeak.
The proper ones are made with the real cheddar curds, that is to say the curds that if aged would have become cheddar.



Its (past) time for another trip north. ROAD TRIP!!!


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Apr 16, 2005)

When I lived in upstate NY there was fried cheese curds. We used them as snacks durring games a lot.... I don't remember cheese balls though.  However, in TN,  I haven't seen cheese curds anywhere, but they do have cheese balls here, which I like.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> fried cheese curd



The name of it sounds like something nasty, but I'd sure like to try one anyway. Are they common in Indianapolis?


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The name of it sounds like something nasty, but I'd sure like to try one anyway. Are they common in Indianapolis?




Culver's is a Midwest-centered, Wisconsin-based hamburger/frozen custard chain that has fried cheese curds on their menu.  There's at least a couple of them somewhere around Indianapolis.


----------



## thalmin (Apr 16, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Culver's is a Midwest-centered, Wisconsin-based hamburger/frozen custard chain that has fried cheese curds on their menu.  There's at least a couple of them somewhere around Indianapolis.



Road trip shortened! Culver's just a few miles from here. (How did I miss those on the menu?)


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 16, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Road trip shortened! Culver's just a few miles from here. (How did I miss those on the menu?)




Many A&W restaurants also have cheese curds on their menus.  In fact, if you go to their website right now, they have an on-line cheese curd coupon good until the end of the month.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 16, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Many A&W restaurants also have cheese curds on their menus.  In fact, if you go to their website right now, they have an on-line cheese curd coupon good until the end of the month.



 Something about A&W cheese balls is inferior to others (such as Culvers, which are absolutely fabulous)... their breading is not so good...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 16, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Darn right! There's a place in Greenfield, Missouri called Red's and another called Dairy Isle, both of which carry the wonderful little heart cloggers that you refer to. We get some any time we go to visit my dad, and my wife, who is native to South Carolina and had never had them before I took her up there, brings them up every few weeks or so, wishing we could have some. The closest thing around here is jalapeno poppers. But of course, those have jalapeno in them. :\





Jalepenos are good..... just in moderation.   

The only "cheese balls" I've been around are those nice sized ones you slice a chunk off to put on a cracker.... 

I like Red Lobster's "Cheese Biscuits". They're yummy!


----------



## Bryan898 (Apr 16, 2005)

Mmm fried foods always make me think of the state fair.  Pound corn dogs, fried twinkies, snickers, ice cream, cheese balls... I think just about anything can be fried and it turns out good.

On a side note, Maid Rite makes pretty good cheese balls, at least the last one I went to did.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 16, 2005)

Fried Twinkies?


----------



## thalmin (Apr 16, 2005)

I've been wanting to lose weight. You folks ain't helping.
Thanks.


----------



## orchid blossom (Apr 16, 2005)

Bloodstone Press said:
			
		

> When I lived in upstate NY there was fried cheese curds.




Where did you find these?  I haven't seen a fried cheese curd since I moved here from Wisconsin.....  I make due with mozzarella sticks, but they just aren't the same as the tangy, gooey little bits of squeaky cheese fresh from the frier.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 16, 2005)

Bryan898 said:
			
		

> Mmm fried foods always make me think of the state fair.  Pound corn dogs, fried twinkies, snickers, ice cream, cheese balls... I think just about anything can be fried and it turns out good.
> 
> On a side note, Maid Rite makes pretty good cheese balls, at least the last one I went to did.



 Indeed, I'm a South Dakota girl.  Nothing - I mean nothing - is better than State Fair Food.


----------



## Torm (Apr 16, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Fried Twinkies?



Twinkie Wiener _Sandwiches?!_


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Apr 17, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> So - living "out east" has taught me that very few people know what a "fried cheese curd" or a "cheese ball" is.  I find this fact very, very sad as cheese balls happen to be like my FAVORITE food of all time.
> 
> Just wondering how many of you have experienced the pure delight that is a cheddar cheese ball that has been battered and fried?




I live in the south where we deep fry pickles, twinkies and Snickers bars.  Simply put, a fried cheese curd is a little bite o'heaven.


----------



## billd91 (Apr 17, 2005)

Ah, fried cheese. Not much like it in the world for high fat but wonderful taste. I'm constantly amazed at how many people have never experienced them if they aren't originally from the upper midwest. But then, I'm from Wisconsin and fried cheese is plentiful around here as bar food and appetizer.
It's interesting to see just how regional food can be. I have relatives in the DC area who, for years, would take back several pounds of frozen brats after visiting Wisconsin because they were difficult to find near their homes. Of course, now that we have the internet, my relatives can order Johnsonville brats off the web, so it is a lot easier. I personally can't imagine a Labor Day, Memorial Day, or July 4th without having grilled brats and a few bottles of beer.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Apr 17, 2005)

> Where did you find these? I haven't seen a fried cheese curd since I moved here from Wisconsin..... I make due with mozzarella sticks, but they just aren't the same as the tangy, gooey little bits of squeaky cheese fresh from the frier.




 We always got them from a small corner store in Boonville, quite a ways from Albany. My only advice to you is to get out of the city and check some of the country stores. Up state NY is a major dairy producing area, once you get out of the cities its all cows and fields.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 18, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Many A&W restaurants also have cheese curds on their menus.  In fact, if you go to their website right now, they have an on-line cheese curd coupon good until the end of the month.





I've never been into an A&W, nad I've never had fried cheese curds. But now I have a coupon, and I'm going to hit the A&W here in town on the way home after work and try both of them.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Apr 18, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I've never been into an A&W, nad I've never had fried cheese curds. But now I have a coupon, and I'm going to hit the A&W here in town on the way home after work and try both of them.




Oh.  Just moved to small Missouri Town.  Got an A&W stand 100' from my house.  I was wondering what the great big banner declaring CHeese Curds was.  Might eat there tomorrow.


----------



## Mercule (Apr 18, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I live in the south where we deep fry pickles, twinkies and Snickers bars. Simply put, a fried cheese curd is a little bite o'heaven.




Pickles are great.  Just don't bite into 'em too hot -- boiling vinegar is not fun.  I have so got to find a fried Twinkie, though.  For some reason, I never quite seem to be able to make it to the vendor.  I suspect my wife of actively denying me the experience.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Apr 18, 2005)

Bloodstone Press said:
			
		

> We always got them from a small corner store in Boonville, quite a ways from Albany. My only advice to you is to get out of the city and check some of the country stores. Up state NY is a major dairy producing area, once you get out of the cities its all cows and fields.




Umm, I just moved to Boonville, MO.  It IS a long way from Albany, alright.  Or are you talking about a Boonville in NY. (Like there could ever be two cities named the same thing!).

I mean Missouri has the only Paris, Versailles, and Tightwad in the world, right?


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Apr 18, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I live in the south where we deep fry pickles, twinkies and Snickers bars.  Simply put, a fried cheese curd is a little bite o'heaven.





You forgot Chicken, Steak, Butter Sticks, Alligator, Possum, Raccoon, Squirrel, Quail, Shrimp,  Little Debbies, Ice Cream, Pork Skin, Cow Testicles, Chittlins (Deep Fried Chittlins is a sight to see, not smell, but see is OK).

In fact, if you can eat, I'm pretty sure you can find it fried somewhere in the south.


----------



## Torm (Apr 18, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Oh.  Just moved to small Missouri Town.  Got an A&W stand 100' from my house.  I was wondering what the great big banner declaring CHeese Curds was.  Might eat there tomorrow.



Oooh. Is it one of the A&W / Long John Silvers combo joints, or just an A&W? If it is the former, Cheese Curds + LJS Fish + Root Beer on tap = a suburb of Heaven.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Apr 18, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Oooh. Is it one of the A&W / Long John Silvers combo joints, or just an A&W? If it is the former, Cheese Curds + LJS Fish + Root Beer on tap = a suburb of Heaven.





Fraid Not.  We do have a KFC/Long John Silvers combo joint down the street.  I think I can order anything deep-fried there, even a Pepsi (or maybe Coke).


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Apr 18, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> You forgot Chicken, Steak, Butter Sticks, Alligator, Possum, Raccoon, Squirrel, Quail, Shrimp,  Little Debbies, Ice Cream, Pork Skin, Cow Testicles, Chittlins (Deep Fried Chittlins is a sight to see, not smell, but see is OK).
> 
> In fact, if you can eat, I'm pretty sure you can find it fried somewhere in the south.




Ahh...I love it here!


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Apr 18, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Ahh...I love it here!





Yea, poor little alien that lands in backwoods Arkansas.  Get himself Shot (or ran over), stuffed, and deep-fried.

Then, the Canning of all the leftover bits would begin.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Apr 19, 2005)

OK.  So you pointed me towards a coupon, and the A&W stand is around 500 feet away.

Results:

Liked them, the cheese tastes better than the mozz. sticks I'm used to too.

However, the breading sucked.  No real flavor to it.  I've had much better breading on Mozz sticks, chicken, etc.  The taste in fried foods come from 3 things:

1. What you fry.

2. What you use to protect it while frying (i.e breading).

3. The oil you use to fry.

As for A&W, all they got was the cheese curd.  No spices or seasoning in the breading & no fast food place uses an oil that imparts a good flavor to the food (like olive oil would).

Later


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 19, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> OK.  So you pointed me towards a coupon, and the A&W stand is around 500 feet away.
> 
> Results:
> 
> ...



 There are much better cheeseballs available than A&W's...but A&W has the advantage of being relatively widespread. Culvers (a burger chain mentioned above) has some of the best fried Cheese Curds in the land! Both the breading and the cheese itself are top notch.


----------



## thalmin (Apr 19, 2005)

OK, tried them at Culvers. VERY GOOD!. Almost as good as what I used to get at Springwater, a resort in central Wisconsin near the summer camp where I used to work. But then Warren used to cook them in peanut oil.
Our camp staff became addicted to fried cheese curds. And we were regulars at Springwater. The owner once told me that our staff (some 40+ of us) accounted for over 80% of the cheese curds he sold for the entire year! And we were only up there for 2 1/2 months!

Hmm. Back to Culvers for lunch.


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 20, 2005)

There is a culvers bycycle riding distance from my house, will have to try those cheese curds.

 :\ 710 calories, 387 from fat, 125% of daily allowance for saturated fat, 73% daily sodium allowance....Maybe i should bicycle ride to the one in mount prospect.


----------



## kenobi65 (Apr 20, 2005)

Of *course* I know about fried cheese curds!  I grew up in Green Bay, Wisconsin, after all...and there, we even use cheese as hats! 

Culver's curds are pretty good, I agree, though maybe not quite as good as the ones you can get at mom-and-pop restaurants in Wisconsin, like Kroll's in Green Bay.

Raw (i.e., not breaded and deep-fried) cheese curds are pretty darn good, too...and they squeak when you bite into them, hence the nickname "squeak cheese."


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 20, 2005)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> :\ 710 calories, 387 from fat, 125% of daily allowance for saturated fat, 73% daily sodium allowance....Maybe i should bicycle ride to the one in mount prospect.




Come on, man...  It's deep fried cheese.  What did you expect?


----------



## Lasher Dragon (Apr 20, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Culver's curds are pretty good, I agree, though maybe not quite as good as the ones you can get at mom-and-pop restaurants in Wisconsin, like Kroll's in Green Bay.




I have found this to be the case as well. The best "cheese balls" or "cheese nuggets" as they are called around here come from those mom & pop diners.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 20, 2005)

The same is true in South Dakota - but there's at least a reasonable chance that some of the posters here can find a Culvers, though finding a mom and pop place with fried cheese curds is going to be hit or miss. 

Culvers are definitely the best of the mass-produced variety, though.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 20, 2005)

Lasher Dragon said:
			
		

> I have found this to be the case as well. The best "cheese balls" or "cheese nuggets" as they are called around here come from those mom & pop diners.



 Indeed, if you ever have the joy of visiting Huron, South Dakota please take the time to visit Phoebe's.  It may be the most disgusting little diner I've ever seen... but the cheese balls are to die for.  And I - for one - am willing to sacrifice that which is sanitized for that which is breaded and deep fried.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 21, 2005)

OK, so I tried these Cheese Curds at A&W last night. Well, they were ok, but not all that. I was expecting something with a bit more bite to the cheese, I guess, since they had signs up proclaiming "100% Pure Wisconson White Chedder". To me, chedder needs to have quite a bit of bite, and they just didn't have it. Sorry.  I'll just have to take you rword for it that they are better elsewhere.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Apr 21, 2005)

Anybody got a good recipe?

I live close to an international market where I can get the best cheese.

We get fresh Italian Buffulo Mozzeralla when we make lasgna.

They also have some great Irish White Cheddar.  (no offense Wisconsin).

I figure I'll have to fry the suckers myself to get trully great ones.


----------



## megamania (Apr 21, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> So - living "out east" has taught me that very few people know what a "fried cheese curd" or a "cheese ball" is.




a pending heart attack ....? :\


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 23, 2005)

I was living in Wisconsin for 23 years.   I should hope so.  

They are good, but I never had an addiction to them as I did to the normal, fresh, farm-made cheese you could get just about anywhere.


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 23, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I was expecting something with a bit more bite to the cheese, I guess, since they had signs up proclaiming "100% Pure Wisconson White Chedder". To me, chedder needs to have quite a bit of bite, and they just didn't have it.




White cheddar is usually pretty mild, in comparision to the usual variety of cheddar cheese...  Even regular orange cheddar ranges from quite mild to very sharp.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 25, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> White cheddar is usually pretty mild, in comparision to the usual variety of cheddar cheese...  Even regular orange cheddar ranges from quite mild to very sharp.




Actually, white chedders can be VERY sharp. I frequent a gormet cheese shop in town quite often, and usually try whatever new chedders they have, especially the sharp ones (there are actually few mild chedders, and few orange ones as well). The chedders you find in most grocery stores can't compare to those you find in cheese shops. 

So I guess I was doomed to failure with fried cheese curds from a fast food place, as I probably fall to the other side of the "cheese snob" line when it comes to chedders.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 25, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Actually, white chedders can be VERY sharp. I frequent a gormet cheese shop in town quite often, and usually try whatever new chedders they have, especially the sharp ones (there are actually few mild chedders, and few orange ones as well). The chedders you find in most grocery stores can't compare to those you find in cheese shops.
> 
> So I guess I was doomed to failure with fried cheese curds from a fast food place, as I probably fall to the other side of the "cheese snob" line when it comes to chedders.



 Now I want to watch the Monty Pyton Cheese Shop sketch.   

((Yes, sir.  It's a cheese shop, sir.))


----------



## tarchon (Apr 25, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Actually, white chedders can be VERY sharp.



I knew a guy who accidentally decapitated himself with a white cheddar.


----------



## Goblyn (Apr 25, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> So - living "out east" has taught me that very few people know what a "fried cheese curd" or a "cheese ball" is.  I find this fact very, very sad as cheese balls happen to be like my FAVORITE food of all time.
> 
> Just wondering how many of you have experienced the pure delight that is a cheddar cheese ball that has been battered and fried?




I'd never heard of these things before this thread. Now that I have and subsequently discovered many new deep fried stuffs(cow testicles?), I can say with confidence:

Oh. My. God.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 25, 2005)

tarchon said:
			
		

> I knew a guy who accidentally decapitated himself with a white cheddar.



 It's a whole new division of cheddar - Vorpal Cheddar.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Apr 25, 2005)

Goblyn said:
			
		

> I'd never heard of these things before this thread. Now that I have and subsequently discovered many new deep fried stuffs(cow testicles?), I can say with confidence:
> 
> Oh. My. God.





Not just cow testicles; Basically any male farm creature you neuter rather than have breed cna have his testicles chopped off, flatened with an iron skillet, breaded & then pan fried in said cast iron skillet.

Sheep, Goat, Buffalo; and even game animals like Deer, elk & bear.

If they got, we can chop em off, drop them in 325 degree oil and eat them.

Which is why Awakened animals view humans as CE.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 25, 2005)

tarchon said:
			
		

> I knew a guy who accidentally decapitated himself with a white cheddar.




I guess I set myself up with that one, eh?


----------



## Goblyn (Apr 25, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Not just cow testicles; Basically any male farm creature you neuter rather than have breed cna have his testicles chopped off, flatened with an iron skillet, breaded & then pan fried in said cast iron skillet.
> 
> Sheep, Goat, Buffalo; and even game animals like Deer, elk & bear.
> 
> ...




I don't know whether to thank you or curse you for that bit of knowledge

The oh my god refers to the idea of taking cheese, butter, or both and then covering them in pastry-like breading and then deep-frying it all.  Someone earlier mentioned something about a heart attack earlier?

Thinking more about this: someone out ther has done this to bacon, haven't they? HAVEN"T THEY!?![/accusing tone]


----------



## thalmin (Apr 25, 2005)

Oooooh. Wrap bacon around a cheese curd, bread it then fry it. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Apr 25, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Oooooh. Wrap bacon around a cheese curd, bread it then fry it. Mmmmmm.





Don't foget the genuine ranch-butter milk dipping sauce!


----------



## thalmin (Apr 26, 2005)

Nah. Just dip 'em into drawn butter. _Drooool._ Wash that down with a double thick chocolate malt. That would be ju... (clutches chest) 

It's the big one, Elizabeth!!


----------



## Torm (Apr 26, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I guess I set myself up with that one, eh?



Yep, you put yourself over a barrel. A Cracker Barrel.


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 6, 2008)

Now I do. They are tasty.


----------



## Heckler (Sep 7, 2008)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:


> So - living "out east" has taught me that very few people know what a "fried cheese curd" or a "cheese ball" is. I find this fact very, very sad as cheese balls happen to be like my FAVORITE food of all time.
> 
> Just wondering how many of you have experienced the pure delight that is a cheddar cheese ball that has been battered and fried?



NOT a cheese ball.



Darth K'Trava said:


> The only "cheese balls" I've been around are those nice sized ones you slice a chunk off to put on a cracker....



 Cheese ball.


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 7, 2008)

Heckler said:


> NOT a cheese ball.
> 
> 
> Cheese ball.



And why can't someone deep fry a cheeseball?


----------



## Heckler (Sep 7, 2008)

frankthedm said:


> And why can't someone deep fry a cheeseball?



 We're talking about two different kinds of cheeseball.

This faux cheeseball y'all are talking about is supposed to be deep-fried.

A real cheeseball is meant to be spread on crackers.  The recipe I'm familiar with contains cheddar, cream cheese, dried beef, onion and pecans.  I can't imagine that being any good deep-fried, not to mention a real bitch to spread on a cracker.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 7, 2008)

Cheese ball?  Is that like something that they serve at the LA and OC Fair?


----------



## megamania (Sep 8, 2008)

Thatz what I call a Zesty Chee-zay Ball....    boo boo hiss......


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 8, 2008)

No cookie for you.


----------



## megamania (Sep 8, 2008)

But I like cookies!

Chocolate Chip is good.

Peanut Butter is good

Molassas is good

Mint with chocolate is excellent

M&M are very tasty also.

Oreos.... only with cold milk

Ice Cream Cookies are a favorite however......


----------



## megamania (Sep 8, 2008)

How goes it Relique?

You caught me as I was about to sign off.  Been working on my Siberys Seven Storyhour Glossary again.  Did the origin of the mutatative green mist and some of its creations.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 8, 2008)

megamania said:


> How goes it Relique?
> 
> You caught me as I was about to sign off.  Been working on my Siberys Seven Storyhour Glossary again.  Did the origin of the mutatative green mist and some of its creations.




I'm alright.   I've been working on some homework.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Sep 8, 2008)

Holy Mother of Thread Ressourection! This one is from 2005?! Was it, once again, a spammer that brought this thread up?


----------



## Whitemouse (Sep 8, 2008)

DO I?! Chesse was the bane of my existence in high school, I had such a cheese tooth. Sometimes I still get a bad cheese craving, but thankfully I am now fully aware of the amount of calories I put in my mouth *before* chomping down.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 8, 2008)

Whitemouse said:


> I had such a cheese tooth. .




I'm not sure that having a cheese tooth is such a "good thing."  Did you get it check out by a dentist?


----------



## Whitemouse (Sep 8, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm not sure that having a cheese tooth is such a "good thing."  Did you get it check out by a dentist?




You know how some people say that they have a sweet tooth, well my sweeth tooth was for cheeses; thus my Cheese Tooth.


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 10, 2008)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Holy Mother of Thread Ressourection! This one is from 2005?! Was it, once again, a spammer that brought this thread up?



Nah, just a necromancer.


----------



## JediSoth (Sep 12, 2008)

Fried cheese curds are just plain Good Eats.

Note, that is different than being good FOR you.   Alas, I find myself not really caring when confronted by something yummy like fried cheese.


----------

